# Raleigh Concorde



## OldRider (Jul 14, 2012)

My friend and I Pulled this beautiful old Raleigh Concorde out of a  old leaky roof garage, dusty and dirty, chain as stiff as a fencepost from all the rain falling on it, it looked real sad. The lady that owned the property said she didn't want it, we could take it with us or the scrap man coming the next week would get it. Took it home and wiped and washed it off and saw how beautiful the original red still was,what I think is original bartape is in perfect shape, suntour drivetrain needed a little tlc but works perfectly now, a sticker on the downtube has a manufacturing date of 1983.These are the old barn finds we have up here, No Schwinn or Huffman heavyweights rusting in outbuildings here, but these are still nice finds just the same  The nicest example of an old Raleigh roadbike I've ever seen.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice save.  These are real nice riding bikes.


----------

